# Cpt 93280



## pedscardio1 (Jun 13, 2016)

We had a pt come in for routine follow up, pace maker was placed back in 06. While here for the follow up, my provider programmed the device. I am coding 99213 for E/M and 93280, is a modifier needed for the 93280? Please advise


----------



## SDAlward (Jun 24, 2016)

Just add modifier 25 to 99213


----------

